# New Halogen Lamp Technology



## ship (Dec 21, 2006)

Phillips lighting recently did a press release about some new improvement to halogen lamps. Who can define what it is and what it might mean to future lamps in our business?


----------



## Schniapereli (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm just replying because nobody else has, but I'm guessing that it's some new heat management improvement. (I read a little...if you meant Philips lighting with 1 L) The bulb turns more of the heat energy into light, thus less heat, more light. (...?)

This would affect our future by...making it not so hot...


----------



## mbandgeek (Dec 25, 2006)

that would save money in 2 ways.

1. being able to reduced Air conditioning for spring and summer months
2. slightly lower energy bills, by not having to push lights to 100% all the time.

Now It would be a great advancement, where the lightbulbs produce no heat.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 25, 2006)

If I read the right press release, some of the new screw-base bulbs also have transformers built in, so they can connect to regular screw-base bulb bases without having to have a 120V to 12V transformer built in to the fixture.


----------



## ship (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.lighting.philips.com/gl_...main=global&parent=4390&id=gl_en_news&lang=en 

You are here: Home Lighting Press Product Innovations Archive 2006 ecoboost_technology.php 

Philips develops revolutionary EcoBoost energy-saving technology for halogen lamps.


it's a good read.


----------



## Flyboy (Dec 28, 2006)

This is a really cool article. The problem with all incandescent bulbs is that the filament burns up quickly from the amount of heat it produces. Even with the advent of halogen bulbs, the problem was not really solved, as it was temporarily circumvented (unless I am mistaken, I believe the halogen gasses within the bulb "recycle" the burnt tungsten atoms rather than keep them from breaking down). This is a really cool advancement since it finally addresses the problem at hand: heat. Even with the halogen advancements, you were still losing quite a bit of energy to heat, which subsequently raised power bills and made striking a lamp that's been on an endeavor. I don't think that we would be able to incorporate the new technology in a theatrical environment for quite some time, if for no other reason than the possible initial cost (I have no idea what it would be), but it is definitely the gateway to solving one of the biggest problems I've encountered in lighting: how do you increase light output without wasting energy? I think in the long run, it would become possible to further reduce necessary wattage in luminaires (much like ETC has already done with its Source Fours), ultimately meaning more elaborate lighting without raising the utility bill. And I suppose it would help with the "energy crisis" as well. Anyway, that's my rambling...let me know if I've missed or substantially misinterpretted anything.

Thanks. I always love reading the Question of the Day.


----------



## highschooltech (Jan 7, 2007)

This tech will make lights produce less heat so ac bills would be reduced. Also, gels would burn through less saving even more money.


----------

